# Tour am Wochenende?



## Mara67 (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo @ all,  
plant wer eine Tour im Mittelfränkischen, Nürnberger Raum oder Fränkischen Schweiz?


----------



## Eraserhead-de (3. Oktober 2003)

Ja,

und zwar Sonntag um 12°° ab Ebermannstadt ( Aldiparkplatz am Ortsausgang ri. Kanndorf). Es geht Richtung Gößweinstein, Leienfels, Betzenstein (und zurück).

Dauer: solange es hell ist.

Tempo: eher zügig, den Regenwolken ausweichend.

Fahrtechnik: dem Wetter angepasst.

bisher auch dabei: Frankenbiker,

weitere Teilnehmer willkommen!

Ciao, Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mara67 (3. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Martin,
danke für das Angebot. Hab Sonntag leider keine Zeit, muß meinen Sohn in Sankt Engelmar vom BIKE/Telekom CC-Trainingslager abholen. 
Ich hoffe, daß deine Tour regen Zuspruch erhält.
Ich war heute nachmittag mit Trialeruli bereits in der Fränkischen. Wir sind von Forchheim über die Vixierkapelle, Retterner Kanzel, Flugplatz Feuerstein (Rotpunkt), Drügendorfer Steinbruch, Fels Totenstein, Naturfreundehaus Veilbronn,Streitberg (Gelbpunkt) und dann die Forst/Radwegautobahn zurück nach Forchheim gefahren.
Nette Tour, ca.60 km.
Gruß Mara


----------



## Garda-Girl (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mara,

es begab sich zu einer Zeit, die noch gar nicht so lange her ist.
Da fuhren zwei Alpencrosserinnen vom Gardasee    Richtung
Heimat und schmiedeten ganz euphorisch Pläne für den schönen Herbst hinsichtlich "Touren am Wochenende". 

Nix für ungut    

Gardagirl


----------



## Eraserhead-de (5. Oktober 2003)

So,

Es hat übrigens aufgehört zu regnen, und das Regenradar von Wetteronline macht auch Mut    http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/eurodwdd.htm es gibt eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr sich die erste zünftige Herbstfahrt entgehen zu lassen...


CU Martin


----------



## traileruli (5. Oktober 2003)

@Garda-Girl,hallo erstmal. 
Habe ja schon von Mara ein bischen was von euren Alpenüberquerungsgeschichten gehört. Muß ja ne tolle Tour und ne schöne Gemeinschaft mit allen Mitradelnden gewesen sein.
Kann das sein, daß dir das ein bischen fehlt?
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen dich Mara und mir(bin aber nur noch We im Lande) oder Eraserhaed, Diva, der Truppe um Frankenbiker, Tom, Sandra, Reini, oder den DAV-Bikern um merk_p oder den anderen üblichen Verdächtigen zum Biken anzuschließen. 
Als ich hier ins Land gekommen bin hab ich mich einfach bei einer Truppe mit angehängt, die haben mich dann zwar beim Biken fast abgehängt, zum Schluß hab ich aber nette Leute, tolle Biker und Strecken hier in der Gegend kennengelernt. 
Trau dich!
Gruß Uli


----------



## Garda-Girl (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi Uli,

sicher hast du auch die für mich wirklich spannenden Geschichten erfahren, (meine Bike--Aktionen meine ich damit).
Bin halt  bei "Hals über Kopf -Aktionen" noch etwas zurückhaltend,
aber auf dem Weg der "Besserung". Nennen wir es einfach mal:
Ausprobieren-  und meistens geht es wirklich gut und macht Spaß. Bin selbst erstaunt.
Danke für dein Angebot. Ich werde meinen "gesamten Mut" zusammennehmen und es mit euch mal probieren  . .

Ich denke, wir werden uns bald kennenlernen
(Grüße an mara)

Gardagirl


----------



## Techniker (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eraserhead-de _
> *So,
> Es hat übrigens aufgehört zu regnen, und das Regenradar von Wetteronline macht auch Mut    http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/eurodwdd.htm es gibt eigentlich keine Ausrede mehr sich die erste zünftige Herbstfahrt entgehen zu lassen...
> CU Martin *


vor allem dann, wenn es "Backstaa" geregnet hat 
Aber die bist Du ja seit Schottland gewohnt.
CU
ujb

P.S.: Auch Gardaseemarathonregen scheint Dir nix zu machen. gell?


----------



## Diva (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Mara, 
ziemlich kurzfristig. Hab' zwar am Samstag ins Forum geschaut, aber scheinbar diesen Link überlesen. Aber bis zum nächsten Wochenende mit weitaus besseren Wetteraussichten kann man ja mal was ausmachen. 

@ Eraserhead (Martin)
waren wg. der Wetteraussichten nicht in den Vogesen

@ Frankenbiker
herzliches Beileid für Deine nun nassen Trails. 
Kommst Du jetzt dann mal nach Fürth zum Trailen?

@Gardagirl
wer einen Alpencross überstanden hat, übersteht auch eine Ausfahrt mit dem Forum ;-) 
Würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen mit Mara fahren!

@ Trialeruli+Mädels+wer noch will
Wie wäre es mit einer Samstags-Ausfahrt im Fürther Stadtwald, evtl. mit Einkehr unter Deiner Leitung?

Grüße Manu


----------



## Eraserhead-de (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Techniker _
> *
> vor allem dann, wenn es "Backstaa" geregnet hat *


Äh, Du meinst vielleicht Backsteine? (bitte auch für alle "Nicht-Urfranken" schreiben... ) nein, die flogen nur von unten zur Seite; bei den vielen schönen Downhills! 
Ansonsten war's eine sehr nette Ausfahrt bei erfrischenden 7°C und leichten Dauernieseln, das so schön prickelt auf die Gesicht und Beine. Und, @Manu, die Trails waren zwar nass aber griffig genug, um noch Spass dabei zu haben.Wanderer waren auch keine im Weg gestanden Bei dem Wetter ist uns dann noch aufgefallen, wieviele schöne Einkehrmöglichkeiten die Fränkische -im Vergleich zu Island- doch zu bieten hat! Ham wir dann auch getan!

Happy (wet) Trails

M.S.


----------



## Diva (7. Oktober 2003)

@ Eraserhead
wow, schaut' ja beeindruckend nach Up- und Downhill-Training aus! Einkehren bei Nieselregen ist aber auch hart!
Ich bin sicher: Ihr hattet rießen Spaß. 
Aber trotzdem: Wie wär's jetzt mal mit Fürth?
Meinst Du, Du kannst bei Frankenbiker ein Wort für den Fürther Stadtwald einlegen. Es warten 50 km Trails, ich wiederhole: TRAILS. Also, die Verbindungsstücke in Form von Forstautobahnen zählen nicht dazu. 

Ciao Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (7. Oktober 2003)

mich hast du überzeugt. kommendes WE kann ich aber leider nicht.

tom


----------



## Frankenbiker (7. Oktober 2003)

@ diva

warum "Beileid" zu nassen Trails?  Bis auf den Uhl-Weg und das eine oder andere Schmankerl eröffnet die Fränkische auch bei nassem Untergrund fantastische Möglichkeiten!   Und bis zum diesjährigen Jahrhundertsommer (hat die Klimakatastrophe schon begonnen?), waren die Trails eh fast immer nass - man erinnere sich nur an den Hetzles oder Atzelsberg!  

Die Einkehr fand erst nach der Tour statt! Mit feuchter Kleidung in die Wirtschaft und mit vollem Magen aus der Wirtschaft in den Regen ist in der Tat - zu - hart!   

Für ein Fährtchen am Wochende bin schon offen. Zur Not auch im Fürther Stadtwald! Fränkische ist aber besser. Da gibt's wenigsten so etwas ähnliches wie Berge!  

Cu am WE


----------



## Mara67 (7. Oktober 2003)

Hallöle @ all,
trialeruli meldet sich vom "mara"-Anschluß.
Wir wären auch am Sonntag bei ner Ausfahrt dabei, egal wo ob Fränkische oder Veste/Fürther Stadtwald oder um 10.00 Uhr mit den DAV-lern am Tiergarten/Moritzberg.
Last uns mal was abstimmen. Wetter ist uns egal, bei Regen wäre unter Bäumen ganz nett.
Gruß Uli


----------



## Diva (8. Oktober 2003)

... sieht bei mir/uns schlecht aus. 
Da ist in Leutenbach ein Bergzeitfahren (Rennrad) vom RSC Fürth. 
Da will Divo mitmachen und Diva zugucken oder je nach Tagesform auch mitmachen. 

Deshalb geht bei mir nur Samstag. 

Grüßle Diva


----------



## Altitude (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *... sieht bei mir/uns schlecht aus.
> Da ist in Leutenbach ein Bergzeitfahren (Rennrad) vom RSC Fürth.
> *



Den Berg kenn ich - der tut weh...R E S P E K T ! ! 

Viele Späße...


----------



## Diva (8. Oktober 2003)

@ Mara

ich nochmal! Habe gerade den Link von Merkt P (Martin) entdeckt. 
(Techniktraining am Sonntag am Tiergarten um 10 Uhr)
Das wäre doch was, oder?
Würde mir evtl. auch besser gefallen als Bergzeitfahren.

Grüße Manu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Diva _
> *@ Mara
> 
> ich nochmal! Habe gerade den Link von Merkt P (Martin) entdeckt.
> ...



und/oder um 14:00 vom Tiergarten zur Röthenbachklammtour starten.

TOM


----------



## UweGMX (11. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

fahrt Ihr echt um 14:00 vom Tiergarten ab? ich fahre seit kurzen (wenn es geht) mit den Leuten vom DAV - aber am So kann ich vormittags einfach nicht und bis 14:00 sollte ich aber wieder in Nbg sein. Wenn Ihr Euch um 14:00 am Tiergarten verabredet - kann man sich da noch mit ranhängen?


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Oktober 2003)

@UweGMX&all
Ja, doch. Nach einigen hin und her starten wir jetzt doch am Sonntag um 14 Uhr vom Tiergarten aus und fahren dann über den AL-Weg durch die Röthenbachklamm und wieder zurück (siehe auch All-Mountain-Tour und Pizzafred"). Fahrzeit etwa 2 Stunden. Einkehr in Ungelstätten nicht ausgeschlossen.

Die Tour ist aber unabhängig von der TT-Veranstaltung von merkt_p. Eine gemeinsame Tourgestaltung wäre von meiner Seite aber nicht ausgeschlossen.


Gruß
TOM


----------

